

Apple iOS Hardware Assisted Screenlock Bruteforce - bumbledraven
http://blog.mdsec.co.uk/2015/03/bruteforcing-ios-screenlock.html?m=1

======
TheLoneWolfling
Huh. I wonder how many other devices can be brute-forced via the same type of
attack?

